# Omni-Step



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi we have a 1998 LHD Hymer B584 to which is fitted an Omni-Step (Double) with which we have a little problem. The van is on mains hook up at present. To lower or raise the step we have to press and hold a rocker switch just in side the door. However today to lower the step we have to keep on switching the switch on and off. Each time its switched on the steep lowers a little more. It takes about 10 switches on to get it fully lowered down. There is however no problem on raising the step we just have to press and hold the switch as normal. Any suggestions as to what may be wrong and how to sort it, when it’s a little warmer?

Many thanks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

it could be that the mechanism is gunged up, and is struggling to do it's job. They are in a very exposed position amd get very grubby - try giving it a good scrub round and see what happens then. If it's working on the rebound (!) it doesn't sound electrical?


----------



## Gobby4shoes (Aug 8, 2008)

*Omnistep*

Had a problem with my slide out step. Sometimes it worked, sometimes not. It seemed as though it was sticking.
Stripped it all down and thought it was the motor. Had the motor checked all ok. (Good job they cost about £150.00!!)
In the end brought a new switch and hey presto all is fine.
Could be worth looking at. Mine was about 5 years old.
Mashy


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

I had the same problem some years ago with my 2003 Sundance.

Changed the switch and all was ok.

You could remove the switch, making a note of "what goes where", and hold, in turn, the 'up' and 'down' wires to the 'earth' wire.
If the step lowers ok then the problem is the switch.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Do a search on here for 'omnistep' and you should find a link to Clive Mott's omnistep diagram and 'how it works'.... that's if the simple 'by-pass the switch' check previously suggested doesn't work.

Harvey


----------



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

*Omni Step*

Hi and many thanks for your input. As soon as it warms up (minus 11 at 6am this morning) I will have a look at the step and follow all suggestions in order. I will report back.

Keep warm.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Bid,

Sounds like the Rocker Switch to me.

I have just replaced my switch (yesterday)

My issues wern't as severe as yours though.

I telephoned Brownhills 01636 704201 and gave them my number off the plate on the side.

On mine once he contacted Germany to get the part number, he told me it was in stock.Posted same day, recorded. Delivered £16.60 Part number H416551.

Ian


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

We too had a problem with the step switch, and after dismantling and cleaning, it has worked fine ever since.  

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

If your layout is the same as mine then the back of the switch is very close to one of the fridge vents and the dirt and weather hit it.
A cable reseat and clean sorted mine. 
Could be the motor or cables under the van though.


----------



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi and thanks for the further suggestions. I will have a look at the mechanism to see if it’s all gunged up and give it a good clean. If that doesn’t work I will go to the switch. 

As Bill guessed the switch is very close to the fridge vent. I presume that you just gently prize the switch out if not can anyone advise how I should get it out? Do I need to disconnect the engine battery at any time?

Many thanks for all your help so far.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Bid,

On ours, you gently prise off the surround cover, to expose a couple of screws. There shouldn't be any need to disconnect the engine battery, however, please be careful to isolate (tape over) any disconnected wires from the back of the switch, to prevent a short and blown fuse. 
Or better still, pull the fuse from the EBL that protects the step and entry light circuit, labelled "Grundlicht/Trittstufe", ie, groundlight and tread, (15 amp).

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

The step on our Burstner was doing the same as yours, I jet washed the mechanism and then lubricated it well with some spray oil (not WD40). Since then its worked flawlessly for 18 months. As said, they are prone to a build up of dirt.

Andy


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Bid 

Agree with Jock, pull fuse 1st 

4 small screws hold plate to side. 

On mine there was barely any room as wires seemed almost too short. 
I drew a diagram and took a picture. 

6 poles in use on step switch 2 on the light. 

took them all off and tried to keep pos and neutral separate. 

step switch pushes out , you have to squeeze in the lugs. 

I put in new switch and replaced wires. very fiddly, I suspect that it was done originally before fridge was put in. I used point nosed pliers. 

It is worthwhile checking that the fit is tight on all the poles. 

Ian


----------



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi. Just to let all those who offered advice that it was the rocker switch that had failed. Got a new one from Hymer UK and all now works as it should. Many thank to all for your help.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Good news Bid,
Glad it went ok,
Should have added that originally the switch assembly on mine included a light switch as well. the guy at brownhills looked to see if the two switches were available individually. Nothing showed on his system so he contacted Germany on my behalf and the result was yes and £16.60 instead of around £56 I think from memory.

Happy travels

Ian


----------



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Ian our switch was part of a pair the other being the light switch. Like you the chap at Brownhills thought he might be able to obtain just one switch, which he did, and the charge was the same as yours. Used the same chap at Brownhills and always found him very helpful. Darren his name is. Hope they keep him on in the long term.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Bid.

Yes same Guy

I believe he came from one of the closed down units working out his time. He went out of his way to do his best for me, so a credit to him. Hope he gets a job

Ian


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

CAK Tanks also do similar switches, for those not sourcing from a dealership.

See MCGD5/G Twin switch for electric step & awning light on page 80.

CAK Tanks - Electrical

Cheers,

Jock.


----------

